# What's wrong with my Google navigation?



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Ever since about a week ago, when I type something in, I get stuck at "searching for gps" and that's it... Sucks having a phone without gps to rely on!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.fastergps&feature=search_result ?


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Just tried that now.... This is still what I get..










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Do you use a non Samsung charger at all? I would get this anytime I used a generic usb charger. Only a battery pull would fix it.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Interesting.. Battery pull fixed it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

While we're on the subject...why do u thing my GPS is accurate except for the actual town I live in? I live in Maryland, every place I go is accurate except for my house. Suddenly says I'm in Florida. Navigation locks fine. Just says Florida when I select Geolocation for certain apps


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> While we're on the subject...why do u thing my GPS is accurate except for the actual town I live in? I live in Maryland, every place I go is accurate except for my house. Suddenly says I'm in Florida. Navigation locks fine. Just says Florida when I select Geolocation for certain apps


Are you getting assistance from wifi? Could be an error stemming from that.. never seen it _that_ off though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Are you getting assistance from wifi? Could be an error stemming from that.. never seen it _that_ off though.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yeah I do use wifi at home. I'll try without it and see if that helps. Weird cuz navigation and maps pinpoints exactly. Just Plume, Beautiful Widgets Facebook messenger and the stock browser all say I'm in Florida. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

Speaking of GPS I'd like to know why mine switches to meters and kilometers when I'm in Detroit? Drives me crazy


----------



## rlb81 (Dec 26, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> Just tried that now.... This is still what I get..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your phone just didn't want to admit it was in Carteret


----------



## carbonwhiskey (Jul 14, 2011)

I've also been having a lot of trouble with my navigation/GPS--and it just started in the past week or so.

Problems:

Locking in on location (takes minutes instead of seconds)
Finding GPS
Navigation doesn't show triangle/current location (but still navigates)
Navigation loses signal in the middle of navigating

Will flashing new radios help these problems?


----------



## Rasputin (Nov 2, 2011)

Maybe it thinks you crossed the border









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

carbonwhiskey said:


> I've also been having a lot of trouble with my navigation/GPS--and it just started in the past week or so.
> 
> Problems:
> 
> ...


Try wiping data for maps, or uninstalling/reinstalling. I believe maps got an update recently, something could have gotten borked.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

